# pink FEETS!!!! :) :)



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Love pink toes!!! Hertes one of gizmos...with some tufts of fur. Not the best pic...but squee..love


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuzzy pink jelly beeeeeaannnzzzzz!! <smitten sigh>


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha...just in time for easter


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, my name is Krissy and I'm addicted to kissing kitty feet.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO too funny! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kitty_glitter (Feb 10, 2014)

to resist giving kisses to those cute kitty tootsies, I gotta remind myself where they've been


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

kitty_glitter said:


> to resist giving kisses to those cute kitty tootsies, I gotta remind myself where they've been


Lol, builds the immune system! I have no shame. I give their little paws kisses all the time. I mean, how could I not?? Too adorable!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gizmo, where did your picture go?? Waaaaa, I want to see!!!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Gizmo, where did your picture go?? Waaaaa, I want to see!!!


I second this


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm not that I'm pointing fingers...I mean I had typos...but those weren't corrected....and my pic is missing....gasp it was edited by MARIE....marie stole Gizmos foot!!!! I guess she couldn't resist the cuteness and wanted it for herself. Good thing she has another


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's the Footie!!! Soooo Cute!! 
Ahhh...I don't blame Marie, who could Resist such Cuteness!!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweets feets!! Love those little pink piggies!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady, What an adorable cat! That fist pic pose is sooo cute, with the footie like that!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL. I get the tiny pink paws shoved over my face and mouth when Kiki is asleep and not enough room on the pillow so pushing for more room. Amazing how much room a small kitten needs and then in the morning to "gently" remind me it's time for breakfast.... wouldn't change either ritual though. )


----------

